# Water test...



## fleabilly (6 Nov 2012)

I have questions:
I am trying to rule out problems I am having in my tank.
Diatoms at the moment are my concern. Java moss grows, but then browns. But continues to grow. I am assuming that it is diatoms. I have done some reading and want to rule out the possibility of my London water having an excess of silica that feeds the diatoms. 

If this be the case, what is the best way to get a water test in London? It would be a very useful thing to have in order to rule out any problem, or future problems.

Cheers

R


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fleabilly (6 Nov 2012)

Just read this,
So no need to repeat...

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18067#p185136

But I am still at somewhat of a loss.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## clonitza (6 Nov 2012)

Diatoms appear when there's not enough bacterial activity in your tank/filter, rule out silica, it's only a myth,  on the other hand moss is a dirt trap, vacuum it or trim it at every weekly water change. Shrimps can clear it for you if you have enough.

Mike


----------



## dw1305 (6 Nov 2012)

Hi all,
You can't really test for silica in water easily. They use these sorts of tests for industrial water for boilers etc, but they don't really offer the accuracy you'd would need. <http://www.camlab.co.uk/silica-test-kit-si-5-p13315.aspx>.

A product like "Rowaphos" would remove any silica, but you don't really get much elemental silica, it is usually as silica oxides (SiO2) in crystalline forms. If silicon levels were implicated in diatom growth you would really need to test for orthosilicic acid (H4SiO4), and these silicic acids are formed by the acidification of silicate salts (such as sodium silicate) in aqueous solution. 

If you want some more explanation for why silica levels aren't  really relevant, you could look at the post at the end of this thread. <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=20015&hilit=orthosilicic&start=10>.

You might also like this one to explain why phosphorus removers are also unnecessary:
 <http://www.britishcichlid.org.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=7161&hilit=+ultiphos>

cheers Darrel


----------

